# New Meeces



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I got up early this morning and set off at 7:30 am to go to Warwickshire to pick up 36 + mice from a mousery that was closing down. I got home and I noticed the breeder I got them off was a back to back breeder, so I split up the 12 babies from their mom and dad, put dad on his own, and Mom is already heavly pregant again due to pop very soon  Poor girl, There was another female who is a self black and she was in with them aswell so she might be pregnant, There was a group of 6 bucks and I have not split them up I have put them into a bigger tub as they are happy living together. I put all the non pregnant does together in a bigger box aswell even though I would keep a eye on them over the next 2 weeks, and then put the pregnant does in a box of their own so they can make a nest and have their babies in peace without being mated by the buck 15 hours after labour. There was 2 self black does in with a broken fawn longhaired satin buck who I split up, Kept the 2 does together, the one doe is from show lines and has been named Black beauty as she is a black beauty, so this pair could be pregnant. There is also a siamese doe who is pregnant but looks a little small to me so I don't think she will make it. Dayna come over today and collected some females aswell thanks Dayna you helped out alot


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

blimey hun youve been busy, well done for rescuing all these mice, im really proud of u...  x


----------



## goldenboyroe (Feb 18, 2009)

:shock: wow! how many mice do you have now???


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

About 100 mice most of the babies I got on saturday are up for grabs but would prefer them to go as pets as their dad was their uncle aswell :evil:


----------



## goldenboyroe (Feb 18, 2009)

Gsus  ur like a mouse addict lol
i'm still wishing for 1!
wish i was closer - i love choc tans


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

goldenboyroe said:


> Gsus  ur like a mouse addict lol
> i'm still wishing for 1!
> wish i was closer - i love choc tans


I could talk to my dad and see when he is going up your way next and see if he can meet you somewhere.


----------



## goldenboyroe (Feb 18, 2009)

o wow  that Would be brilliant 
do you think you will have any choc tan does?


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Well I just had a litter born yesterday and the mom is a chocolate & tan so a big possibility 

Will PM you when i have spoken to my dad


----------

